# Closest squat to santa monica,CA?



## zaman_27 (Feb 10, 2012)

Whats the closest squat to Santa Monica that anybody here knows of? when i say close to santa monica, i mean about upto 10 miles from santa monica city centre.


----------



## vodka4581 (Feb 10, 2012)

i was in venice a couple days ago and i heard there was a decent one in santa monica. you might try asking around there


----------



## bryanpaul (Feb 10, 2012)

da beach !!!...... just gotta get up with the sun


----------



## zaman_27 (Feb 12, 2012)

sorry in advance,but i'm a little shy (goes with the English reserve!). so walking up to randomn people on the beach and asking them about squats is not really my cup of tea. If anyone knows aboit the squat in santa monica,please message me. Thanks again.


----------



## bryanpaul (Feb 12, 2012)

zaman_27 said:


> sorry in advance,but i'm a little shy (goes with the English reserve!). so walking up to randomn people on the beach and asking them about squats is not really my cup of tea. If anyone knows aboit the squat in santa monica,please message me. Thanks again.


 nah dood... i mean just sleep on the beach... and get up before the beach patrol/cops come rollin around... it hardly EVER rains in so-cal so no need for walls and a roof.... if your hell-bent on finding an actual "squat" good fuckin luck..... thats a wealthy area and any abandoned/vacant buildings are most likely spoken for....and more than likely frequented by people who you wouldnt feel comfortable going to sleep near........ sorry i'm not being any help..... keep yer eyes peeled and talk to the (cool seeming) street kids....might find somethin


----------



## Cristian (Feb 13, 2012)

straight up the best is on the venice beach boardwalk. just be carefuly with all those crazy fools down there


----------



## zaman_27 (Feb 14, 2012)

failing santa monica, does anyone know of a squat ANYWHERE in los angeles? please, I'm a little desperate. bye.


----------



## mj27 (Feb 14, 2012)

i was ther a couple months ago.. but they made it ok to squat on the boardwalk (venice) but at 6 am you just gotta get up and move to the grass. sometimes they are cool about parking lots, sometimes not so much. i think it just depends on the amount of shit they've dealt with lately.


----------



## zaman_27 (Feb 14, 2012)

never made myself clear: i meant squatting in a house or apartment,not on the FUCKING sidewalk !
ok,failing los angeles,whats the nearest squat in california? i dont mind going as far north as san fransico!
take care. always think ahead kiddies!


----------



## mylon (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## bryanpaul (Feb 15, 2012)

europe/great britain is a little different with squatting i think...... dood i know what your saying/asking.... but here....there's very few "established" squats ..and the ones that are available come and go randomly ...and some arent safe(that might sound cheesy, but fer real crackheads will kick you in the face in the dead of night and jack your shit).....sad, isnt it. that in "the land of the free" there really isnt lots of communal living places... theyre there for sure.........maybe try looking on "rainbow" sites..or...i dunno..........like, what are the goals for finding a squat?....to have an indoor place to lay your head for a lil while ...or to try to live with and get cool shit going for a while with folks........ my opinion, personally, is if your in the LA area is to just find a nice area to set up a tent and tarps and whatnot and make your own squat.........on here, maybe go into what kind of situation your looking for and what you are plannin on doin ........................ are you in the UK right now?......there's nothin at all on your "profile" info or shit that would let someone know who you are and what yer about........ in my humble and ignorant opinion... "not on the FUCKING sidewalk !".. ? c'mon dood it NEVER RAINS in that area,,,,, sleep outside !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## finn (Feb 15, 2012)

zaman_27 said:


> never made myself clear: i meant squatting in a house or apartment,not on the FUCKING sidewalk !
> ok,failing los angeles,whats the nearest squat in california? i dont mind going as far north as san fransico!
> take care. always think ahead kiddies!


 
Well truth is, sometimes you got to drink the tea that's there, as to use a more correct saying: beggars can't be choosers. It's like the dating scene, you got to put yourself out there.


----------

